# Best treated pine deck stain?



## BamaDave (Dec 4, 2010)

I just rebuilt my deck and looking for the best stain to coat it with. I considering “*CABOT AUSTRALIAN TIMBER OIL” *but thought it would be better to get a professional opinion before I commit one way or the other. Thanks for your time responding!


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

You're welcome.

Cabot makes some fine products.


----------



## BamaDave (Dec 4, 2010)

For what? 



Steve Richards said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Cabot makes some fine products.


----------



## Rent A Painter (May 29, 2010)

Sikkens SRD or Benjamin Moore Arborcoat


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

I like:

Armstrong Clark and Ready Seal because both of them apply pretty easy and penetrate very well into the wood which makes them last longer than most of the junk on the market. Also, its simple when you go back for the maintenance coats.


----------



## Jem contracting (Dec 11, 2010)

I would definitely have to recomend you use a flood product. All of there lines of stains and oils are the best I have ever used and I have been doing this a long time. Cabot isn't bad, however I have had flashing problems on two seperate occassions and could not figure out why.


----------



## BamaDave (Dec 4, 2010)

So what about Olympic Maximum? I’m reading good reviews on that system with treated pine.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Olympic hasn't made good products for a long time now. They use to make Duron's stains and back then they were decent but still not great. You want good stain, the standards are Sikkens and Cabot. Paint line brands are usually decent as well, but not quite up to par with the two big boys. There are other independent lines that are decent as well, just not as easy to determine due to lack on reviews.


----------

